
PlayStation 4 jailbroken - tachion
https://twitter.com/CTurtE/status/673581693207502849
======
mninm
If this is true then it's a real bummer. Jailbreaking tends to pave the way
for a lot of bad things. Rampant piracy and multiplayer cheating will totally
bork the playstation ecosystem.

Edit: I dug into this a little bit and it doesn't seem beyond the realm of
possibility that this is credible. A little more info (though no smoking gun)
can be found at the tweeters GitHub page
[http://cturt.github.io/articles.html](http://cturt.github.io/articles.html)

